# International 584- Blows white smoke



## IH584 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi, 
my father bought a International Harvester 584 diesel tractor not running. It has a D-206 engine.We replaced a liner and all the piston rings, gave the pistons a clean but we didn't touch the timing gears and we got told that it was running last time it got used. 

We put the engine back together put new fuel filters on it and a new oil filter on it, blew all the fuel lines out with compressed air making sure we disconected the fuel lines from the injector pump first. It didn't have the fuel tank so we got a container to act as a fuel tank.

We read the book on how to vent the fuel system. Once vented i wound the engine over until it fired then pushed the fuel control lever to the run position, it blew heaps of white smoke and when you advanced the throttle it would only rev up to 1200 RPM then it wouldn't rev any higher. 

After doing some troubleshooting we pulled off the injector and got it sent away. After 2 weeks the injector pump was returned and was tested. We fitted the injector pump back onto the tractor and re-vented the fuel system with new clean fuel. I started the tractor back up and when it fired i pushed to fuel control lever into the run position. 

It still smoked heaps but after a while having the engine on 2000 RPM the white smoke seemed to clear and was running good. I tested the gears by taking it for a drive about 100m, it all seemed to be going good, then i reversed it back into the shed and turning the engine off.

I left it sit for about 1 hour then decided to start the engine. It started good only two revolutions of the engine and it fired but there was heaps of white smoke like the first time. Please help i don't know what else to do

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you have the injectors tested? White smoke on a diesel engine can mean that the injectors aren't spraying well or are dumping too much fuel into the cylinders. White smoke can also mean water in the engine, so keep an eye on the coolant and oil. My 766 used to blow a lot of white smoke when I started it after I bought it. I didn't use it right away, as I had to rebuild the steering and cab, so whenever I would start it, it would smoke heavily. Since I have used it, however, it doesn't smoke at all anymore. I'd check the injectors (a diesel shop or tractor repair place can do it) and if they are fine, I'd try driving it and putting a few hours on it to clean out the system and seat the rings.


----------



## IH584 (Mar 7, 2012)

I took all the injectors down to an injector company and were all tested, the white smoke is unburned diesel which i found out after i ran it for a while, the two front cylinders were dry and the two rear cylinders were wet from unburned diesel so i swapped the injectors around thinking it might be the injectors but i had the same problem, the two front cylinders were dry and the two rear cylinders were wet.

the coolant is good there is no water in the engine and the oil is good. I found out once the engine gets up to running temperature it seems to run excellent, the white smoke goes away and it runs really well so im thinking it might just need to be worked really hard because the two rear cylinder sleeves have been replaced and the two front cylinder sleeves are the originals


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Its possible that the compression is lower in those two cylinders due to the rings not being seated in the cylinders. Give it a few hours of work and see what happens.


----------



## USALIFER (Jan 31, 2015)

Are you sure the rings were off set from one another when reinstalling? Might want to do a compression test.


----------



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

low compression maybye the seals are bad somewhere on the head or pistons.


----------

